
Smoking Accelerates Biological Age, Says AI - Reedx
https://www.genengnews.com/news/smoking-accelerates-biological-age-says-ai/
======
mtgx
I'm curious to know how they determined "twice the biological age".

Were they comparing artery calcification levels or something? Rate of nutrient
absorption? DNA damage? Mitochondria malfunction? Cell junk? What?

